# PC400 Ram in PC266 Steckplatz?



## hitch (6. Oktober 2004)

Hallo,

können PC400 RAM-Bausteine in einem PC266 Steckplatz betrieben werden?

Mainboard: Elitegroup K7S5A 

Danke
hitch


----------



## Jan Seifert (6. Oktober 2004)

Nein, geht nicht.


----------



## kasper (6. Oktober 2004)

Warum soll es nicht gehen? Der K7S5A bietet die Möglichkeit entweder DDRRAM oder SDRAM zu betreiben. Dann läuft der PC400 halt in PC266 Modus. Mein PC433 DDRRAM läuft problemlos mit dem K7S5A Mainboard. Ich habe es selbst getestet.

Vielleicht verwechselst es mit den PC100 und PC133 SDRAM Steckplatz.


----------



## hitch (6. Oktober 2004)

Genau, ich wollte nur wissen ob man einen schnelleren Speicherbaustein in einen langsameren Steckplatz betreiben kann. 
Vom Preis sind ältere RAMs teilweise teuerer als neuere.

gruss


----------



## Phribal (7. Oktober 2004)

Ich auch bei mir gehts nicht.


----------

